# What id the BEST cold air intake?!! without any long explanations, just one answer!!



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

Seeing all of the threads about differnt intakes just confuses me!! 

With an easy answer, what is the *all around *BEST air intake on the market for a nissan frontier? the one with the best performance!! 

Thanks
buckhuntersj


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

What you want to get is a "real" intake not the type that just uses your stock intake tube and just bolts on a free flowing filter and heat shield.
Go to eBay, there's a KN for less than 250 (new). I got rid of my Airaid and bought a NISMO intake with shipping it was 250 new from eBay. Fanatastic intake and the KN would have been my 2nd choice. I don't think you could lose with any of those intakes.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

aFe

(short enough?)


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

From what I have read on the forums they all perform pretty much equally, so that would leave it up to you as to how much you want to spend and which one looks the best to you.

Injen is claiming 10 more hp than the others, but that has not been backed up with any
dyno proof. 

I selected the Volant because I like the look of it, it has a closed air box to prevent water
from entering and it also has a second air intake. My second choice would have been the Injen for the look and the closed air box.

Not the short answer you wanted, but it is the most honest I could provide and it took more than a short answer.


Good luck and let us know what you decide.

OkieScot


----------



## buckhuntersj (Nov 17, 2005)

thanks for the replys,
so its between KN, aFe, and the Volant ?
i was seeing to spend about $250


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

Centurion said:


> What you want to get is a "real" intake not the type that just uses your stock intake tube and just bolts on a free flowing filter and heat shield.
> Go to eBay, there's a KN for less than 250 (new). I got rid of my Airaid and bought a NISMO intake with shipping it was 250 new from eBay. Fanatastic intake and the KN would have been my 2nd choice. I don't think you could lose with any of those intakes.



Why did you tank the AirRaid in favour of the NISMO? Got pics of the NISMO intake?


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

Gerald said:


> From what I have read on the forums they all perform pretty much equally, so that would leave it up to you as to how much you want to spend and which one looks the best to you.
> 
> Injen is claiming 10 more hp than the others, but that has not been backed up with any
> dyno proof.
> ...


Do you have to use that second intake? I know, thats probably where you're gaining most fo your power but iirc, it's kinda low and I'd be worried about sucking in water/mud while offroad.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

mainerunr,

The 2nd intake picks up air from the driver's side grill area. It is positioned aout 4" lower than the intake that goes through the inner fender. I think that the inlet size is about 3" in
diameter. If you can get a cap that size you could cover it whenever you go off road and then open it up when on the road.

The only problem is that you would probably have to remove the air box every time you converted it. I have a 4X2 and stay on the road all of the time so I did not even think about the potential for that problem.

OkieScot


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Franko Manini said:


> Why did you tank the AirRaid in favour of the NISMO? Got pics of the NISMO intake?


Sorry, no pic but somebody here or on www.frontierclub.org as a pic. I wanted a full intake to replace the stock because I wanted to get rid of the silencer and the kinky connector hoses.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmm, maybe i should start mass producing one.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

exhaust depot is everywhere!!


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Jun 20, 2006)

danifilth said:


> exhaust depot is everywhere!!


Actualy what i really want is your murano! 
That will sound super sweet! 

What are you on srtforums?


----------



## smokeydadog (May 30, 2005)

Don't wanna jack the thread here, but I'm an ex-srtforums guy too. I remember Exhaust Depot from those days. IIRC, your exhaust put out some nice gains when coupled with a downpipe.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

Spideysrt4


----------



## sandiegan05fronty (May 24, 2006)

You can see pics of my Nismo CAI.........It is under "My 05 Fronty"

www.picturetrail.com/sandiegan05fronty


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

the link fails.


----------

